# Sharking Friday Oct 3rd



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Matt, his buddy, and I met up around 11:30ish to go sharking in the sound. Had mullet, Bonito, Whiting, pinfish, Amberjack, and Stingray. After we got all of our baits out (Ray and Mullet)! I decided to put my 4k sahara out with a live pin for the hell of it and sure enough about 20 mins later it got slammed! Me being the idiot I am put too much pressure on the fish and he popped off! So I put another pin out and so did Matt, had another good hit, bait was stolen so I re baited and laid down (and passed out!) I woke up to Matt holding a nice and fat slot red in his hands and telling me my Sahara was going off! I congratulated him on his fish and grabbed my rod hoping for another red! After reeling in 40 yards of dead weight I got a hardhead cat in... Released it and Matt was hooked up again! Another slot red! Landed it and released it like the other one! (couldn't use them for bait so why keep them? Were shark fisherman!) At this point I checked my shark rod and sure enough my mullet half was picked clean so I rebaited while Matt reeled in his 9/0, which was snagged! He lost his leader and a decent amount of line! I took a whole mullet out and got a little bit of shut eye. Got up as the sun was getting up and saw a huge thick fog bank rolling in! Couldn't even see the bridge or across the bay! After the sun was fully up we decided to reel in out shark lines and head to sykes for a bit to try for some rays/blues/spanish/whatever was biting. Matt said something about how he loves his metal sandspike because he can reel in his bait without taking his rod out, so of course I had to prove to him I could do it with a PVC! Once I was about 30 yards out from shore I thought I got snagged, then my rod started bouncing and line started coming off! It scared the Sh*t out of me, pretty sure I screamed like a girl! I told Matt I was hooked up and of course he called BS! So I turned my clicker on so he could hear the line being pulled off my reel! After maybe a 2 minute battle I got a nice 38.5 inch bull red in! Shortly after we landed and released the red we saw reds busting up right next to shore on mullet, pinfish, pigfish, and croakers! Was awesome to see! Didn't hook up though:thumbdown: However we looked over at the people fishing to the left of us and they were hooked up! Ran over and helped them land a 10lb southern ray! Being the sharkfishermen that we are we asked if we could keep it, and they said yes! Heck yeah, shark bait for the next trip! 
Overall it was a good trip, no sharks but still caught some fish and had fun!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

finally!!!!! and dude they weren't slot reds... they were FAT upper slot reds. like 26.5 each. my buddy caught the second one though(well kinda, he reeled for about 10 seconds) it was a good night and cant wait to do it again. I only got my brothers 9/0 and my casting reel though. my 9/0 and 6/0w are waiting for new line.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Get that braid!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

it's on the way man!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

:thumbup:


foreverfishing said:


> it's on the way man!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice fish. Thanks for report, pics, & sharing.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

DAWGONIT said:


> Nice fish. Thanks for report, pics, & sharing.


Thanks man!


----------

